# SLR Lens Rental in Dubai?



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

Has anyone rented an SLR lens in Dubai? Who did you use and what did you pay?

Thanks for any info you can help with. I'm after a 70-200L IS II and a 24-70L both for Canon. I have found hotandcoldrental but nobody else...


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Already rented some flashes form hotcoldrental, they are good and they have almost anything you need in term of professional photography equipments.


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

Good to know you've rented from them. I've gone with them, collecting next week or the 24HR race at the autodrome at the weekend.

Hopefully get some good photos.


----------

